# MY KH is to high



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

KH isn't something I use to check but now I'm spending more time on my tank, I went and got a lot more Test kits and one was the KH (carbonate hardness). I took 19 drops to turn it from the Blue to the Yellow, now I want to have my tank in the 7-12 drops zone so how do I reduce the KH?
Will water changes do it or is there another way?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the KH of your tapwater? RO water is the best way to go when reducing KH.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have a RO set-up but my Tap water is 3 drops till it turns Yellow


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope you find the following usefull
ttp://www.fishipedia.org/index.php?title=Hardness


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks, good site, didn't have that one...and yes it does help :wink:


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I've just changed 20ltrs of Tap water and will wait abit before I do my test again.
I'm due to change 50ltrs of Sea water on this friday so I guess that will help and I'll bring my water changes back to every week till I get it back down. 
Does this sound like a good plan?
Also would "Purple Up" push the KH up as I was putting a cap in each day?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I got it down to 16 drops(KH 286.4ppm??) with the 20ltr tap water, will do the 50ltr saltwater tomorrow.
so should I aim for KH @ 200ppm?


----------

